# Plow for Wrangker Unlimited



## SCG (Feb 1, 2003)

Looking for the best plow set up for my 2006 Unlimited. I was a GMC 2500HD Fisher Stainless Steel guy but that truck is gone, now I have this one. So, what do you think...................I know Fisher is out but who else would be able to outfit this jeep ? i gave up all my commercial and residential contracts so this is for my driveway only. Thanks !:salute:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway 22 series with Down Pressure.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I think you can still get the fisher 6.8' LD for that. If not a blizzard 680lt, best little plow out there.


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

Just about every plow manufacturer makes one for a Jeep. I guess it's your preference. I have all Fisher's because my neighbor is a Fisher dealer. I bought a Fisher MM2 6.9 last year and I love it. I just wish I was able to drive the Jeep instead of the dump truck.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Snoway ST 6'8", with DP for sale, you would just have to buy the mount...... It is 3 years old, works great and in great shape......new it was $4300.00 now $1900.00...it has only seen residential use.......has a new cutting edge..

D


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If I was to replace my Western on my Jeep--which isn't worth it after installing new pump, motor and moldboard over the last 3 years--it would be first a Blizzard 680 or 720, then a Fisher 6'6".


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I was hoping for a blizzard but a local place had no payments or interest for a year on westerns so i have a suburbanite instead. works good enough for what I use it for.....turns out it is also the lightest and was cheaper than the others as well. had my heart set on that blizzard though.


----------

